# Recommend me a good Home Theater Receiver?



## thejas23 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello,
Plz recommend me a good av receiver which will suite my current 5.1 set up Pioneer HTZ101DVD,As i dont want to spend extra on Speakers , bce of lack of input in my pioneer DVD player i am planning 

How abt
1, Denon A/V Receivers AVR-1312
OR
2,Yamaha - AV Receiver - RX-V367


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I suppose the Yamaha. You are at the absolute entry level of AVR's with these 2, but as you seem pleased with your Speakers, enjoy. I would go check out the 2 if possible and see which Remote Control you prefer.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I believe either of your choices will serve well for a budget home theater receiver. What I'm not sure about is whether your Pioneer speakers will work with a stand alone receiver. There is not a whole lot of information provided in your HTZ101DVD manual however, there are a number of warnings concerning hooking up the speakers to any other receiver.


----------



## thejas23 (Feb 18, 2011)

Tks for ur reply even considering onkyo TX-SR308,

Wht is the main thing for 5.1 speakers so that it gets matched with receivers??


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, my opinion, the most important factor is that you like the sound of the speakers. Second, that your receiver/amp provides adequate power. 
In your case, as is the case with many HTiB systems, the speakers that come with the system are designed specifically for the receiver in that system. 
My guess is that the speakers in your current system would work ok with one of the new receivers you are considering. Can't quite tell from the manual but it looks like the speakers are speaker level / line level and most likely compatible. The sub module, I'm not too sure about. The sub module also looks like it is speaker / line level. The vast majority of sub woofers out there accept a pre-out or line level connections. Most receivers only have a pre out for the sub. I'm not sure how the Pioneer sub module is connected or if it will work with the receivers you are looking at.


----------



## thejas23 (Feb 18, 2011)

Tks nova,

well here is my list just let me know which 1 is good ,
1,onkyo TX-SR308
2,Pioneer VSX-521-K
3,Yamaha - AV Receiver - RX-V367
4,Denon A/V Receivers AVR-1312


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
What is the maximum amount of money you feel comfortable spending? As the HDMI Spec has remained 1.4 for 2 Product Cycles for most Brands, getting a 2010 Model could yield you a far better AVR while spending the same amount of money. And if not concerned with 3D, you could get an amazing deal on a HDMI 1.3 AVR.
JJ


----------



## thejas23 (Feb 18, 2011)

Max will be $200 well i will go for a 3d one just for future proof


----------



## thejas23 (Feb 18, 2011)

1 more thing i wanted to ask what abt the pre-sub output i dont have a self powered subwoofer its just a basic subwoofer with basic connection , can i still connect it to pre-sub usinga RCA


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

thejas23 said:


> 1 more thing i wanted to ask what abt the pre-sub output i dont have a self powered subwoofer its just a basic subwoofer with basic connection , can i still connect it to pre-sub usinga RCA


Hello,
That really will present a major issue as AVR's as Designed to be used with Powered Subwoofers. What Subwoofer do have? The one that is part of your Speaker Package I presume?

Problem is AVR's do not have a Amplifier Channel for a Subwoofer and most Passive Subwoofers are Designed to be used with an Outboard Subwoofer. 

If you can tell us what Connections are on the back of your Subwoofer we will be able to know where things stand.

For 200 Dollars, I would really try to come up with 79 more Dollars and get this:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...hannel-3-D-Ready-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html
Retails for 600 Dollars, has a far better Amplifier Section than a 200 Dollar AVR, is 3D Ready, and more.
It is actually the most popular AVR in the US. At retail, an amazing value. At 53% off simply a silly value.

I am concerned about your Speakers as they seemed to be Designed to work specifically with the Controller it came with. Regardless, this is definitely the best thing I could find near your budget.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## thejas23 (Feb 18, 2011)

My subwooofer just got 1 input via normal speaker wire i quess i cant hook my subwoofer to the receiver which i am looking for??


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It would appear. HTIB's are really not designed to be used with any other power source than the AVR or whatever Power Module handles Amplification in the original Box.

In truth, I would start off with a pair of proper Speakers and ideally a Subwoofer. The Dayton Sub120 can be had for under $150 Dollars and would represent a huge upgrade over a HTIB Subwoofer. Then, you could use a fairly small Monitor Sized Speaker and have almost the entire Frequency Range. 

When additional funds permit, you could always move the Monitors to the Surrounds and add a pair of Floorstanding Speakers. Otherwise, adding an AVR to the Speakers you have is not going to result in very good Sound Quality I am afraid.
JJ


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

No, you cannot connect your old sub to your new receiver, but you could send the LFE signal (subwoofer output) from your new receiver to your old amplifier (if it has an auxiliary input) and then connect your old amplifier to your sub.


----------



## HNiels (Aug 20, 2011)

Personally I would prefer the Yamaha - RX-V367


----------



## thejas23 (Feb 18, 2011)

1,onkyo TX-SR308
2,Pioneer VSX-521-K
3,Yamaha - AV Receiver - RX-V367
4,Denon A/V Receivers AVR-1312


Guys i have changed my plan changing my entire system plz recommend me which i am gonna pair with 

Polk Audio RM705 

or else i how is harman kardon cinestyle 9


----------



## thejas23 (Feb 18, 2011)

guys does this polk comes with self powered subwoofer


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Polk does come with a Subwoofer, but it is quite small. No doubt better than most HTIB Subwoofers though. I would check out Accessories4less and Newegg and try to find a deal on a bit better specified AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## thejas23 (Feb 18, 2011)

ok after a lot of time i finally decide to go with 

ONKYO TX-SR308 5.1 Channel Home Theatre Receiver
AND 
SKS-HT528 5.1 Channel Home Theatre Speaker System

or should i go for 

harman kardon cinestyle 9???

WHICH ONE IS BETTER???? PLZ LET ME KNOW


----------



## The Bandit (Feb 11, 2011)

Take a look at the marantz SR-5004 or Onkyo 807 at accessories for less, I think these would fit your budget.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with the Bandit. The 2 AVR's listed offer so much more functionality than the Entry Level AVR's you are considering.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## thejas23 (Feb 18, 2011)

the marantz SR-5004 here in india costs +$1000, My budget is $800 includes receiver + 5.1 speakers so i have decided to go for 
ONKYO TX-SR308 5.1 Channel Home Theatre Receiver

or should i go for 

harman kardon cinestyle 9

5.1 speakers- ONKYO SKS-HT528 5.1 Channel Home Theatre Speaker System


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In that circumstance, I would go with the 308 and the Onkyo Speaker Package as opposed to a HTIB (Home Theater in a Box) like the H/K you are considering. The major reason being, you can switch Speakers in the future with the separate AVR whereas you have zero flexibility with a HTIB.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

